
The Impact of Web Performance - cpclermont
https://simplified.dev/performance/impact-of-web-performance
======
cpclermont
Hey HN! After 4 years as an independent contractor, I'm finally spending some
time sharing the knowledge I acquired on the job. Over the last couple months,
I pushed measuring the impact of web performance at one of my clients and the
results kind of blew me away (I mean, 300%+ more revenue when the site feels
fast?)

I'll be watching these comments and answer any questions pretty happily.

